

Yale's Ex-President Heads West To Become CEO Of Coursera - superduper33
http://www.forbes.com/sites/georgeanders/2014/03/24/yales-ex-president-heads-west-to-become-ceo-of-coursera/

======
ycaspirant
I find this to be an extremely surprising move. I'm not sure why a company
like Coursera which aims (or should be aiming) to disrupt the existing
structure of post-secondary education in the United States has chosen a leader
who is clearly associated with the "old guard."

